# Back to the Roots ( gelöst )

## gekko247

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich seit langer Zeit wieder DSL habe, möchte ich wieder Gentoo auf meine Kiste installieren, ich habe aber noch eine Frage.

Unter Debian gibt es ein Tool ( debmirror mit Upgrade funktion ) damit kann ich die Debian Mirrors local auf die Festplatte spiegeln. Gibt es etwas vergleichbares auch unter Gentoo bzw wie kann ich das anstellen.

GrüßeLast edited by gekko247 on Sun Nov 18, 2007 2:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge --sync gibt dir den Portage Tree. Und ein wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org gibt dir die Distfiles.

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Und ein wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org gibt dir die Distfiles.

 

```
wget -r ftp://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles
```

oder

```
wget ftp://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/*
```

tut das eher. Deins holt mir nur die index.html  :Wink: 

----------

## gekko247

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --sync gibt dir den Portage Tree. Und ein wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org gibt dir die Distfiles. 

 

Ein  lokaler Rsync Server  könnte auch eine alternative sein, ich stelle mir jetzt nur die Frage sind 30 GB dafür ausreichend?

Danke schon mal für Eure Mühe

----------

## think4urs11

Für den Portagebaum auf jeden Fall, für die Distfiles hingegen nein.

Es ist aber auch unnötig sich *alles* lokal zu halten - oder wie oft installierst du beispielsweise Pakete für -mips, brauchst du die sci-* Geschichten?

Die sinnvollste Lösung die ich kenne und seit 2003 auch so einsetze heißt

a) lokaler rsync-Server für Portage

b) http-replicator (ist im Grunde nichts anderes als ein Proxy)

Mit diesem Konstrukt habe ich den kompletten und aktuellen Portagebaum sowie alle distfiles die in meinem Netz verwendet werden lokal vorliegen. Meine Clients nutzen den http-replicator-proxy zum Download ihrer benötigten Distfiles - wenn bereits in dessen Cache vorhanden fein, wenn nicht holt er das von einem der Gentoo Distfilemirrors. Gelegentliches Ausputzen nicht mehr in Portage befindlicher Distfiles erledigt der Server einmal pro Monat via cron, dadurch bleibt die Größe des ganzen im überschaubaren Rahmen.

Und auf den Clients liegen seitdem nur noch dann distfiles wenn sie gerade installiert werden.

Such mal im Forum nach http-replicator, das Thema wurde schon das eine oder andere Mal durchgekaut.

----------

## Finswimmer

[quote="Think4UrS11"] Gelegentliches Ausputzen nicht mehr in Portage befindlicher Distfiles erledigt der Server einmal pro Monat via cron, dadurch bleibt die Größe des ganzen im überschaubaren Rahmen.

Und auf den Clients liegen seitdem nur noch dann distfiles wenn sie gerade installiert werden.

/quote]

Ja wie jetzt?

Client 1: Paket A,B,C

Client 2: Paket A,D

Server: Paket E

Wenn du nun alle Distfiles löschst, die der Server nicht mehr braucht, ist ja alles weg (und so arbeiten alle Skripte die ich kennen)

Oder holst du dir von allen Clients alle Paketversionen installierter Pakete?

Ich würd da wohl eher nen NFS Share bevorzugen...

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

Nö.

Bei http-replicator ist ein Script dabei das brauchbar funktioniert (repcacheman).

Das analyisert sämtliche in distfiles/ liegenden Files auf 'ist noch in Portage' und sortiert danach alte Files aus.

Ergo wird einmal im Monat alles was im eigentlichen Cacheverzeichnis des Replikators liegt (d.h. was irgendwo von irgendeiner Kiste installiert wurde) nach distfiles (auf dem Server) gemoved und mittels repcacheman wieder zurück ins Cacheverz. - sofern es noch gebraucht wird, veraltete Files werden bei dieser Prozedur dann entsorgt. (bleiben in distfiles/ liegen und werden hinterher durch mein eigenes Putz-script gelöscht)

Ja elegant ist das nicht aber ... es funktioniert. Abgesehen davon ist dieses Ausputzen ja auch optional - wenn genug Platz vorhanden ist kann man sich das auch sparen und z.B. auch nur 1x pro Jahr alle files älter ein Jahr löschen. Lösungen gibts viele.

NFS ist natürlich auch möglich, ich mags eben so; wozu NFS auf Maschinen haben die es sonst für nichts brauchen.

----------

## gekko247

Hallo Zusammen,

 *Quote:*   

> Die sinnvollste Lösung die ich kenne und seit 2003 auch so einsetze heißt
> 
> a) lokaler rsync-Server für Portage
> 
> b) http-replicator (ist im Grunde nichts anderes als ein Proxy) 

 

Spiel, Satz und Sieg = lokaler rsync +  http-replicator  :Laughing: 

Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen, Super Forum hier.

Danke

Frank

----------

